# Crypto Mi-Oya



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, very nice!!!! I can't wait to see a flower on mine. Whats your substrate?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow! Do you think you have enough of them?


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

this is the submerse


----------

